

Ask HN: see link to hacker news commentary on source page - nrkn

Did some searching to no avail. Does anybody know if there is a Firefox plugin or GreaseMonkey script that, when you're on an external site that is linked to from HN, adds a link to the HN commentary for that page? For example I'm on http://supercoolbitcoinnews.example.com/omg-another-bitcoin-article and somebody has posted the url to HN, the plugin/script adds a clickable link somewhere obvious on the page so I know that there is a) already an article on HN and b) can easily go to HN and read the comments there.
======
tilt
Hacker News Sidebar
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hhedbplnihmkekhgma...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hhedbplnihmkekhgmaoikgfbkjjaocnl)
(didn't test it)

Also check the ongoing contest <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2672793>

~~~
nrkn
Thanks. Still no luck, don't use Chrome day to day, and the original
GreaseMonkey script that it's based on doesn't seem to work for me. Might give
it a crack myself some time.

